# Legends of Zac and Zar



## SSJ Zac (Aug 20, 2006)

This is a story about 2 brothers that have been chosen to receive the power of their planet. Every 100 years, the council selects 2 guardians for the planet. This power is known as the "Power Form". While in this form, your power is increased by 1000x.

But Zar was corrupted by the power, and used his power for evil. Zac did all he could to stop him, but his efforts were futile. He was at the brink of death when he smashed into an unknown planet after his battle with Zar.

Ultimately, Zar destroyed their home planet and went searching for Zac ever since.

Part 1:




Part 2:




Part 3:




Part 4:




Part 5:





EDIT: Part 5 is up.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 21, 2006)

Part 3 is made now. Comments on the series so far?


----------



## tshu (Aug 21, 2006)

But... isn't this dragon ball z? With different coloured clothes?

edit: oshit MADNESS ZONE!!!!!!!!! so is that like when you take acid or something.

edit2:


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 21, 2006)

EDIT: Ummm.....okay?


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 26, 2006)

Part 4:


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 26, 2006)

QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Aug 26 2006 said:


> Part 4:



That one reminds me of Itachi!


----------



## Youkai (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah DragonBall and Naruto mix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next you need Tac to get Zankontesu or however its called (Ichigo's Sword [Bleach])
Or let an Angel come out of him like in Ah My Goddess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But its funny but i dunno ... but for ppl with bad eys and higher monitor resolution is hard to see whats happening ... would be nice if you could do a bigger version for those with bad eys like me


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 26, 2006)

Part 5:


----------



## kingeightsix (Aug 26, 2006)

i like it! it's pretty good for a gif img.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 26, 2006)

Alright, disclaimer, I'm one of *those* Dragonball fans. I would probably buy wart creme if it had Goku on it (and would definately buy it if it had Bulma on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so my vote might not count, but...
I think the action's great especially in part 5... ZING ZING!!
The story is good enough to make me wanna see more. It's pretty standard, but imaginative within it's framework (like Dragonball or pro wrestling.)
It's funny in spots, important when you're doing lots of violent action stuff.

What are you using for this, straight-up photoshop? Sorry if that's a lame question, I've seen animated gifs along these lines but nothing this involved.

Keep it up, I'll keep watching.


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks. I make the animations frame by frame as well. All of them are over 200 frames each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you slow it down, you can see that I use pinpoint accuracy with attacks, movement, transparent effects, and X/Y dimensions.

EDIT: To answer mthrnite, I use Fireworks MX 2004 for my gifs.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, I opened it up it GraphicConverter (mac) so I could enlarge it, frame advance it, etc..
It ain't sloppy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like how the later ones start to mix up the POV a bit, gives it flavor. I'd love to see more of that. Y'know, extreme closeup, sweat rolling down the bridge of his nose sorta stuff. A little of that goes a long way though. I'd think you would hit a point of diminishing returns if you OVER did it.
Cool man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 26, 2006)

If you think these are good, Part 6 will blow your mind. I have an idea in mind that will take you into a world of thought and someimtes insanity for those who can't conceive it.


----------



## Kyoji (Aug 28, 2006)

QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Aug 26 2006 said:


> If you think these are good, Part 6 will blow your mind. I have an idea in mind that will take you into a world of thought and someimtes insanity for those who can't conceive it.


pinpoint accuracy on a 32x32 sprite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll admit the quality has improved. The story however is still way too cheesy, even for DBZ. And again, these arent your sprites. Ok, maybe you recolored a few, or copy+pasted one together..that dont mean nothin' 

Yes, I'm being harsh, because this isnt anything new. Go surf newgrounds, you'll find about 100,000 sprite flash animations. If you want some geniune praise, make something genuinely original. Until then expect the same mediocre response from everyone.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 28, 2006)

Perhaps I'm damning you with faint praise, since I don't frequent newgrounds, but like I said, I'll keep watching. I'm especially looking forward to the "world of thought and sometimes insanity". I'm all about that sort of thing!


----------

